# A 1960 Columbia Fire-Arrow followed me home



## Dave Stromberger (Jul 16, 2015)

A couple days ago I was the lucky buyer of this original one-owner 1960 Columbia Fire-Arrow 2-speed. Purchased originally here in Spokane in 1960 at Columbia Cycle. It came with the original paperwork, plus the registration for the Spokane bicycle license... and the license tag is still on the bike too!  Original Goodyear whitewalls still intact. I just need to locate a nice original chrome rear rack and the correct red bow-pedals.

As with most Fire-Arrow's, the tank decals have flaked off. Anybody know of a source for new ones? They are different than the "Columbia Built" decals I've seen online.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 16, 2015)

..."It's all about the Tanklights"....


----------



## partsguy (Aug 3, 2015)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 3, 2015)

I have old factory stock decals for this tank. Email me if you are interested. I've tried applying a few and they all have worked fine. The clear backgrounds have yellowed a bit though.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 7, 2015)

Very nice Dave!! 
I prefer these metal visored vs the plastic tanklight versions.
At one point I too was looking for the tank decals for a 61 model Fire Arrow, I was reviving and had reached out to Mr. Columbia. I believe he had the decals but, I never bought them. Check with him.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 8, 2015)

Now you can be Casey Jones from Ninja Turtles!


----------

